# Silver/grey german shepherds??



## style70

i recently just lost my white german shepherd of 11.5 years. A few years ago ran ran in to a man walking a white/silver/ grey german shepherd. he assured me it was a german shepherd and seemed to know what he was talking about. Does anyone know of or ever seen this before? or know where I might find a breeder?


----------



## Jax08

Is that a panda shepherd? There is one on petfinder if you look in the NY area.


----------



## Nikkia

Is this what he looked like it's some pics of a panda shepherd I found on google images. hope they help out.







The owner is a breeder here is his site. 

http://www.pandashepherds.com/


----------



## AbbyK9

Do you mean "silver" like this coloring -
http://www.shepherdrescue.org/pages/jade2.html

The coloring of that dog is essentially the same as any other black and tan dog, except that the tan coloring is very light and faded looking. They are sometimes called silver, if the color is very light, or cream, if it has more of a yellow tint.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

maybe they mean sable?


----------



## Wolfenstein

Oh man, where does that panda coloring come from? It's so funny, that dog looks like a calico shepherd!


----------



## skyizzy

Cheyenne is cream and black or some people call her silver and black


----------



## Fodder

what the OP described sounds like a sable. technically a sable is a sable, but they are often further described as red sable, silver sable, grey sable, black sable, etc....

these are a few dogs that come to mind from your description:

http://www.prairieacreskennel.com/pb/wp_b4ed0cd0/images/img76904627292e712d4.JPG

http://www.prairieacreskennel.com/pb/wp_b4ed0cd0/images/img828748bb1fd8b8750.JPG

http://www.sheprescue.org/images/kala%20side%20sit%20tounge.jpg

http://selah1.homestead.com/04lolasit.jpg

http://image26.webshots.com/26/2/95/66/296529566VHWzKI_ph.jpg


----------



## onyx'girl

Doreen, Cheyanne is a stunner! How are things going with her HW treatments? I love her eyeliner!
Grey GSD's are really blue's. I took some pics of a pup last spring:
Need to go back over there and update his looks.
This person had two black siblings, both intact and went on vacation. The female came into heat and the results were 3 pups(luckily only 3), one b&t, one black and one blue.








Vet told her not to terminate the pregnancy. She kept the blue pup, homed the black with relatives and gave the b&t to friends, all are healthy. These dogs live outside w/ shelter at an automotive junkyard. I am not a friend of the owner, but look for them when I pass by. I heard about the blue pup from a friend who works with the owner, and my curiosity made me go there and ask to photog. them. It had rained for several days and they were filthy because of their environment, but were well taken care of. B&T had already been adopted, so no pics of him. I don't know if blue boys ears are soft or not. Now I know I need to get back over there!!
BTW~ blue, panda, livers are not what responsible GSD breeders will breed for, and they should not breed for these colors...

















mom and pups at 11 weeks:


----------



## arycrest

> Originally Posted By: style70...
> A few years ago ran ran in to a man walking a white/silver/ grey german shepherd. ...


This is Mac's brother Wizzard - is this what the dog looked like?


----------



## Chicagocanine

Possibly it might have been what they call a "silver sable". You can see photos of silver sables here:

http://www.bergernoir.lesgardiensdupacte.com/leo.htm

http://images.google.com/images?q=silver...F-8&sa=N&tab=wi


And the different looks of sable include silver here:

http://www.kerstoneshepherds.net/colors/colors2.htm


----------



## SilverSable

This my girl Koda. She is going to be 8 months old tommorrow. She keeps changing colors, I wish she'd just pick one. Her sire is a very dark sable, but not considered black. Her dam is pure white. And yes she is a purbred GSD. DNA verified. I've been told she's a silver sable.


----------



## style70

The first two are very similar!
Thank you for the info, I wasnt sure if I was going to waste my time looking for something that didnt exsist.


----------



## pupresq

> Quote: This person had two black siblings, both intact and went on vacation. The female came into heat and the results were 3 pups(luckily only 3), one b&t, one black and one blue.


The chances of a blue in a sibling mating are a lot higher than in a random mating since if one of the dogs has the blue allele, there's a 50% the other one does too (versus the general pop where I'm guessing it's quite a bit lower) and if they both do, you've got a 25% of blue puppies. But genetically two blacks can't produce a b&t. Wonder if one of them was a very dark b&t (doesn't look like it though, from the pics) or perhaps another daddy in the mix?


----------



## SunCzarina

At first I was also thinking another daddy but go take another look at mom in the last picture (where she's running). She's the oddest looking sable I've ever seen if she's a full blood at all - dark tan fur on her back by her tail and on her neck.


----------



## pupresq

I don't think she's a sable at all - I think she's black with sun bleaching. We see that a lot down there with outdoor dogs.







Now, a black and a sable could have a BT puppy. But, like I say, I think she's genetically black.


----------



## SunCzarina

I dunno, look at the markings on her neck - I'm not sure I'd buy it that she's a full blood.


----------



## pupresq

I don't see any markings - I see some tufts of rust colored hair, and there's a highlight where the sun is catching the light on her shoulder. She looks PB to me, just bleached. But of course then we're back to two genetically black dogs can't produce a BT puppy.


----------



## Chris Wild

No way for two blacks to produce a black/tan.

As for the reddish tan fur, she needs a brushing. When solid blacks shed, the dead hair often has that reddish hue to it. Can also be sun fading, but judging by the tufts, I think it's just blown coat. She's definitely a solid black, not a black/tan or sable.


----------



## onyx'girl

> Originally Posted By: pupresq
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: This person had two black siblings, both intact and went on vacation. The female came into heat and the results were 3 pups(luckily only 3), one b&t, one black and one blue.
> 
> 
> 
> The chances of a blue in a sibling mating are a lot higher than in a random mating since if one of the dogs has the blue allele, there's a 50% the other one does too (versus the general pop where I'm guessing it's quite a bit lower) and if they both do, you've got a 25% of blue puppies. But genetically two blacks can't produce a b&t. Wonder if one of them was a very dark b&t (doesn't look like it though, from the pics) or perhaps another daddy in the mix?
Click to expand...

I never saw the b&t pup, gone before I got there, so I don't know what it was. The owner knows very little about GSD's or even what lines they are from(working, IMO) and I was the one that told her she had a blue. There is a sable boy that lives there too, and he was about 7-8 mos at the time. I think he was also intact...this person was looking for a stud dog for her bitch when I found out about her, and wanted to know if I knew of someone w/ one. She was a BYB through and through. Luckily it was her only litter, she had the bitch spayed, I think and the others neutered. The female is an anxious nervy dog and I can't believe she would even think of breeding her due to her temperament. She is always pacing when I drive by, she needs an outlet for sure.


----------

